# Going the distance



## Eastcoasted (Feb 1, 2017)

Is this a normal pattern for the fishing in this area? 0 line altimetry 130 miles out, blue water 70+ miles? I built my boat for my old waters out of key largo (single engine) but now we live up here and there long runs are crazy. If anyone wants to buddy boat Sunday/Monday I'm pretty sure I'll be heading out 100nm SSW of apalachicola to hit a good looking area past the 100fathom curve.


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

May be headed out Sunday for the day. Got to get out to test some lures and get some action pics!


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Eastcoasted said:


> Is this a normal pattern for the fishing in this area? 0 line altimetry 130 miles out, blue water 70+ miles? I built my boat for my old waters out of key largo (single engine) but now we live up here and there long runs are crazy. If anyone wants to buddy boat Sunday/Monday I'm pretty sure I'll be heading out 100nm SSW of apalachicola to hit a good looking area past the 100fathom curve.


We have years when the blue water stays pretty far out. Obviously this is one of them. Doesn't happen every year.


----------

